# Mohammed Ali



## Michael. (Oct 22, 2014)

Mohammed Ali

The audience thinks Ali is joking but Ali is dropping some serious perspective between the laughter. 
.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/g7-LYfdcF7U

.


----------



## oldman (Oct 22, 2014)

That was a very insightful interview into Mohammed Ali's mind and thinking. He kind of reminds me of Bill Cosby when he talks about the difference between blacks and whites. However, in my opinion, a lot of what he speaks about as for why certain things were white and not black and his reasons for this are really argumentative. But, nonetheless, I enjoyed listening to the interview and he does raise some good points. During the time he fought, I followed boxing, although I was not an avid fan, it was entertaining to watch with my Dad. Remember the "Gillette Cavalcade of Sports" and sometimes called the "Gillette Cavalcade of Boxing" that was on TV on Friday nights? 

I remember watching the fight between Emile Griffith and Benny "The Kid" Paret back in the early 60's when Griffith killed him in the ring on live TV? They didn't tell us right away that he was dead. That fight caused a lot of controversy as to whether fights should be continued on live TV. I also watched the fight the night Leon Spinks beat Ali for the Heavyweight Championship. But the greatest fight that I saw on a rerun was Ali and Frazer. The Foreman fight was number 2.  

Shoot, I got off topic.


----------

